# Are Any of These Claims True?



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2008)

Featured Poll:  Where is your workshop? I have my woodworking equipment in the basement and my metal working equipment in the garage. My dream workshop would be a free-standing purpose built workshop building.


Fixed by your friendly, helpful, smart, and good looking moderator, MesquiteMan! 12/29/07 

Curtis made the above claims on 12/29/2007.  To date, none of the claims have been challenged and/or validated.

Please pretend you live in New Hampshire and turn out to vote!!!!

Curtis is:

BTW, all voters must have their tongues firmly in their respective cheeks while voting.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 7, 2008)

You forgot,

Who is Curtis???[}][}][}]


----------



## THarvey (Jan 7, 2008)

He forgot to mention <b>humble</b>, too.


----------



## jskeen (Jan 7, 2008)

For all I care he could be grouchy, obstructionstic, asinine, ugly, and smell bad to boot.  He still makes some damn fine pens and blanks


----------



## txbatons (Jan 7, 2008)

I voted "Worthless". Oh wait. That would've been..."Curtis's wood is:"  []


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 7, 2008)

Did anyone notice that these results are AFTER Kimberly voted? [}]


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 7, 2008)

I voted none of the above!  Now the rest of you that voted that way, however, better watch your back, Especially you Mr. Grammerr Pooliceman!![]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not me, Curtis.  I gave you credit for being helpful! [][][]


----------



## el_d (Jan 7, 2008)

Im not sure how to vote. There seems to be a choice missing. I do agree with the Smart, Helpful and friendly but as far as the "Good Looking".......NOPE. I met him saterday for a Worthless Wood Class and he is a good guy but does nothing for me. Thanks for the schooling Curtis. Got to do it again, and get a pressure pot.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 8, 2008)

I voted good looking, what the hell![:X][]


----------



## TBone (Jan 8, 2008)

I can honestly vote for friendly, smart and helpful.  I can not attest to the good looking part as I've never met him.  However, I have heard of the horrible things that Alumilite can do to the face, so draw you own conclusions.  Besides, his wood is worthless, she said.  [][}]


----------



## airrat (Jan 8, 2008)

I voted none of the above, due to the fact of not being able to vote all of the above.  I as well have not seen Curtis face to face and cannot attest to his looks.  But, if the looks are his blanks then they look damn good.  He is friendly, helpful and smart and a good natured person.






Do the above comments improve my chances to win something this month?[]   If not I might have to take back the baby kissing and discuss my options with my political adviser.


----------



## chuck1250 (Jan 9, 2008)

I voted none of the above .. and Curtis knows why    LOL


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 9, 2008)

Dagblasted polls won't let you choose more than one option.   It's a CRIME I tell you.  Rather like the elections here in the states, all a pile of CRUD and you have to vote for the lesser of two (or twenty-two ??) evils!  I won't tell how I voted - you'll all just have to guess [}]

[:X] Linda


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 12, 2008)

I was surprized Modest was not included---[]


----------

